# back up lights



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Guys/gals what do you recomend for extra back up lights. Last year went to a.w. direct and got a set of two lights for $70.00 a piece. The housing ended up not being sealed and they poiped quiker than the money I spent on them. What wouyld be a good look and bright power for my f350. I mount them on the sides of the trailer hitch any recomendations and where to look or buy would be great.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Tractor Supply has rubberized tractor lights for around $15/piece.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the John Deere work lights. About $22 each. I think they are manufactured by Hobbs, also packaged for Kubota.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*backup lights*

this is the very best I found 
http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?m...id=423&zenid=7d1b8136a0ce9bb5c5329d74317ffcdf


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought these through TruckNTow.com......AW carries them too, I havn't hany problems with them, in fact there the greatest light I have ever used. The dual beam is rated for 85', there extremly bright. http://truckntow.com/pc-11465-147010-hella-oval-100-close-range-work-light-double.aspx


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Check this out.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82851


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hey repo man, if its not too much trouble could you please take a couple pics of your truck at night with the lights on, so we can see just how much area those light up???


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I have always like the way your truck looks Repo.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;808561 said:


> hey repo man, if its not too much trouble could you please take a couple pics of your truck at night with the lights on, so we can see just how much area those light up???


Sure......Sorry for the quality; cell phone. Momma left the digital camera on the boat. 










I'm blind.....



















After the first pic I had to go drive around to find an area without street lights.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lux Lawn;808569 said:


> I have always like the way your truck looks Repo.


Thanks Larry!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet, was that without the 2 lights on your mini edge??? or was that all of the lights.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats JUST the oval dual beam. The light bar doesn't do much for it when the dual ovals are on. In fact I am thinking of turning the bar around to get the 4 strobes to the rear and get the lights facing forward for those hell storms.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang thats pretty good, i was thinking of doing the same with the red truck, that bar has 4 work lights on it facing back, but seeing as its so high it just doesnt light up behind me like i need it to., so i might face it forward as well.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;808619 said:


> dang thats pretty good, i was thinking of doing the same with the red truck, that bar has 4 work lights on it facing back, but seeing as its so high it just doesnt light up behind me like i need it to., so i might face it forward as well.


That's The same reason I got the other two, the light beam was too high. Atleast with these you can compensate for there mounting location by angeling them up or down.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the rubber kind. Harbor freight has them for $13. They go on sale for $6 every once in a while.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93904

I like to keep mine low and under the back bumper for backing up. I also have worklight's up high that i can use with or without the back up lights. Problem with high lights is the glare in the snow. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kodiakguy;809048 said:


> I like the rubber kind. Harbor freight has them for $13. They go on sale for $6 every once in a while.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93904
> 
> I like to keep mine low and under the back bumper for backing up. I also have worklight's up high that i can use with or without the back up lights. Problem with high lights is the glare in the snow. Just my 2 cents.


We used to use these on the tow trucks.....there ok, but they didn't withstand the vibration that well. I had to constantly change them out. Napa Auto Parts has them for $4..

Now that I think about, we had them under the wheel lifts too, they did last a bit longer under there.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Repo, Im going to napa next time.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the napa ones are like 9.00 and they work great


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

the rubber ones are junk, they dont put out enough light. i used to have em on all my trucks and was neevr real happy with em. not to mention id break em all the time.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;809990 said:


> the rubber ones are junk, they dont put out enough light. i used to have em on all my trucks and was neevr real happy with em. not to mention id break em all the time.


I had my own private stash of them when I was driving for other people.......I too broke them all the time. I'd long chain some wreck and the bumper covers would run up on top of the winch where I had two of the lights and bust um. I had to load a plow, truck and sled on one night at the same time while doing a repo, needless to say I had to put the sled on top of the winch and lights......knocked them out of the boot, but it still worked, That is until I was unloading....dam spikes. 

I eventually learned to add bullet connectors for those quick midnight change outs. bolt, plug, plug, bolt, done!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tossed mine on the truck yesterday, snapped a crappy pic with the berry at work, will get ya a day pic tomo,,twin 35w tractors on the rack and 2 3x5's at a 45 degree to the truck below the bumper, lights up nicely for the mirrors.

standard install Pulled a fused line off the battery, to a relay from the reverse line, and out to the lights, putting in a switch to be wired as Work Light, OFF, Reverse


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice Chris! It's a better pic then mine. The one I took was nothing but sunlight effect.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Chris, it sure looks like that ould give plenty of light.

Looks good, I would like to see it in the day also.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, busy day today no chance for a photo shoot will get one up tho. promise.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Repoman, last season when we ere talking about the racks and lights I decided I was going to do it. Backrack, light bar, lights & flashers on it. Well the day before I went away for the Super Bowl I felt the tranny slip. I lost reverse and got rid of the truck the following week. Now I am not sure if I want the rack on my everyday truck now.

However I just bought a 2006 ChevyHD last week, it would look badass on that truck. I will post some pictures of it when I get it back from the body shop, I am having it painted.


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

check these out...reg steel and stainless.just put it into your 2" reciever and go...


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lux Lawn;811806 said:


> Repoman, last season when we ere talking about the racks and lights I decided I was going to do it. Backrack, light bar, lights & flashers on it. Well the day before I went away for the Super Bowl I felt the tranny slip. I lost reverse and got rid of the truck the following week. Now I am not sure if I want the rack on my everyday truck now.
> 
> However I just bought a 2006 ChevyHD last week, it would look badass on that truck. I will post some pictures of it when I get it back from the body shop, I am having it painted.


I was the same way when I bought this truck. No matter my ride, I always cleaned it up and tricked it out. I was more of a Tonneau cover, tinted windows kind of guy....Slim and sleek if you know what I mean. I wish I had pics of my old superduty before it was totaled, but here is my F150.



















Too bad it wouldn't hold a real plow! I got rid of that after 1 year.

I didn't think I would like the whole tool box, diamond plate, back rack thing. After limited choices and practicality....I ended up going the way I did. I like it now, but I had alot of reservations about the whole thing.

I look forward to the pics!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

pics as promised


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I just use the halogen lights from wally world and they work good. I want more though lol


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Chris--Truck looks nice.

Repo-- I was planning on doing what Chris did to his truck to my 2008 Chevy.
Same tool box as well. Not sure if you saw the new truck I picked up in Feb., its on here.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

PKENN- Did you make those yourself or buy them?
I bout a set that look similar to that.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lux Lawn;812191 said:


> Chris--Truck looks nice.
> 
> Repo-- I was planning on doing what Chris did to his truck to my 2008 Chevy.
> Same tool box as well. Not sure if you saw the new truck I picked up in Feb., its on here.


Larry,
I couldn't find it. Post a pic here.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

RepoMan207;812201 said:


> Larry,
> I couldn't find it. Post a pic here.


Here is the link to the truck. Pictures are on the other computer and something happened to it today. It is a 2008 Z71.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71280&page=2

I think my new truck (06 Chevy) was painted today. I bought a bew Boss for that.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

these lights along with the factory back up lights do great for me....


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

i made them, a freind said the same thing, maybe i should change the design slightly like make the top bigger like a step?


----------



## 04f250xlt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Like these..*

I added these last weekend, I am going to purchase another 4 x 6 LED work light and remove the center, installed to the left and right of the tail pipes, currently hangs to low and I don't think it looks symmetrical

Maxxima - Oval WHITE Back Up Light
Maxxima Rectangular Heavy Duty LED Work Light
49" White & Red LED Tailgate Bar


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This thread's giving me some good ideas.

Might order those lights Repoman.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

Picked mine up at walmart, i know it sounds cheesy but theyre not bad. I think they were only 15 bucks for the pair. I havent had any problems yet. Theyre just a "fog light" i think theyre called "blazers" which had me a little worried at first but so far no fires. Walmart carries a few different styles. A buddy of mine has 4 of the rectangular style lights by the same company across the roof of his polaris ranger, they work great as driving lights.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

larryhd;808412 said:


> this is the very best I found
> http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?m...id=423&zenid=7d1b8136a0ce9bb5c5329d74317ffcdf


Do you use those lights? Does anyone on the site use those lights?

I like the idea of being able to mount the lights to the rear bumper, but I didn't think LED's through light very well. Also, the LEDs that I have run cool, so they're constantly getting covered in snow.

I'd buy a pair on the drop of a hat if someone could tell me they work well in the snow.


----------



## vwmurph (Oct 16, 2004)

I built this out of 2" square tubing. Plugs into my 7 pin trailer plug. I had cheap Napa lights on it last year but they weren't very bright. Picked these up at Northern Tool for around $25 each. They are allot brighter and have a much better spread. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200318383_200318383


----------

